
On 'On Android Compatibility' - davidw
http://blog.morrildl.net/2010/06/on-on-android-compatibility.html
======
ZeroGravitas
The Tom Gibara blog post he links to makes a few very good points, including:

 _I’m addressing developers here when I ask: Are you really serious providing
LOTS of users with a rewarding experience of your application?

Because if you are, then you have to be ready to accommodate them, and they’re
pretty a variable bunch. I don’t want to get preachy, but not everyone speaks
or reads English. Some people can’t read at all. Many people have weak
eyesight and some are completely blind or deaf for that matter. I could go on,
but my actual point is this:

Not every possible user’s needs can be met by the same mobile phone. The user
variability that application developers attempt to handle via good UI design,
accessibility, and internationalization, extends outside of the software
domain and into the hardware.

Most of the concerns that developers flag-up as being aspects of fragmentation
are simply the realities of addressing the needs of these users, large numbers
of them. Some users will be poorer than others; they can’t all afford the
newest/best handsets. Some need larger screens for their bad eyesight. Perhaps
their motor skills are poor and they prefer a real keyboard. etc._

